# Blue Buddy swallowed a bone!



## Alexis (Jun 26, 2011)

Buddy swallowed a spare rib bone whole! My husband promised to hold it but Buddy ran off and when I caught him he swallowed it whole measuring about 2-3 inches.
We rang the Vet who said he could induce vomitting but we could wait and see if he passes it! We have waited a week, checking every stool, but no sign of it!

He is behaving normally and pooing normally and he is his usual happy greedy self, except he has very bad breath!! Any advise?


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry i dont have any advice for you, but i hope Buddy is ok. I think it is a good sign that he is eating and passing stools, but again i am not sure, but i would give your vet another call and seek some further advice. Sorry not much help didnt want to read and run.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

oh dear what a worry. I would just keep an eye, you may be lucky with him but you will soon know if and when the bone causes problems. He will become lethargic, sick and not eating or if he does he will be sick. If any of this happens don't hesitate go straight to your vet.
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Personally I would want an xray to make sure all is well, my Cairn ate a leather strap from a sandal seemed fine eating and pooing, sicked it up two weeks later! It was soft and had just stayed in his stomach but a bone can do a lot of damage and swelling to gut lining.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

when did he swallow it. if he is going to pas it you are looking to wait at least 24 hours. 


are you absolutely sure we swallowed it, did you see him swallow it, how thin was the bone. 

dogs and swallow surprising things without problems. 

have a feel at his tummy he will let you know if something it wrong, but i would say gibe him atleast 24 hours before you do anything, just give hims some meat as his next meal and leave him to digest. 

when Inca got a dummy lodge in her intestines she was very obvious something was wrong, lethargic and bowing alto but not laing down. and whining. 

so as long as he is being normal i would worry , but id say if he is going to pass it you wont see it till tomorrow sometime.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how is he?


----------

